# Natural stacking



## Tortoise Buddy (Feb 18, 2012)

Look at my turtles/


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 18, 2012)

*RE: Natural staking*

*That is a great picture, calendar quality!*


----------



## ascott (Feb 19, 2012)

*RE: Natural staking*

Awesome! I think I can even hear the circus high wire act music....


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 19, 2012)

*RE: Natural staking*

Haha cute


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 19, 2012)

*RE: Natural staking*

Hi Dora:

Do you have a light so the turtles can get real warm (they need to be able to warm up to over 30c).

That's an awfully cute picture.


----------



## Tortoise Buddy (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't have a light cause I say that Singapore is a very hot place .


Do know that I did't not do the stacking my turtles did the stacking themselves.


----------



## EKLC (Mar 3, 2012)

Thats adorable. On my way to work I walk past a pond where there are usually florida cooters sunning. Once two were stacked on each other. bottom one saw me then scurried into the water, carrying the top one with him


----------



## HonuFonu23 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ha, that's awesome!


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 25, 2012)

haha, looks like a party!


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 25, 2012)

Very cute!! But they still like a hot UVB light to get under like a PowerSun if those are available to you.


----------



## Floof (Apr 4, 2012)

Adorable!

(I agree with the comments about having a light, too. Even if it is warm in your house, you need to have a small heat lamp so they have a slightly warmer spot--30C, like Yvonne said--to access. They dry off better with a light over them, plus they still need a light for their mental health, so that they can recognize that it is day time, and they still need a UVB light so they can process calcium...)


----------

